# Help and Suggestions



## Temedyos (Jun 29, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Hello guys,
Am new in steroids cycles, but workout in gym more than 3 years, I do not satisfied a lot with my results and sometimes I feels totally not able to keep going natural way of building muscle. I do reading a lot about the steroids, I totally understanding the side effects and how to deal with it if something wrongs happened. So I come up with this cycle as a beginner:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




https://ibb.co/8czRRhW

Please to those who are know how to combine cycles, could you please if it good or not to run the cycle I made? and if not how I combine or calculate combined cycle?[/FONT]


----------



## TripleOvertime (Jun 29, 2020)

Way too much going on for your first cycle bro. Way too much.  Test c or e only at 500mg per week 12-16 weeks.


----------



## Tigereagle34 (Jul 1, 2020)

Hey triple....need to talk. Can u message me or do I have to do the 10 posts mess?


----------



## Tfusion (Sep 14, 2020)

TripleOvertime said:


> Way too much going on for your first cycle bro. Way too much.  Test c or e only at 500mg per week 12-16 weeks.


This. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

